# Parents flooded out - feel useless and helpless



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Spoke to my parents about an hour ago and they have been flooded out of their house . 
They have had aprox 2 foot of water go through and its still there .
I feel so helpless , i am 33 + weeks pregnant and i can't do anything to help  
I feel so upset , my parents are salt of the earth and they don't deserve this  
The same thing happened 8 years ago and it took ages to recover from it  
I have sent DH over there to see what he can do to help , but i'm sat here all upset and useless .
Why why why


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Your Mum will be more worried about you being upset  

Are they near a river, or is it pipes causing the flood 

I am speechless for you hun, and so wishing I could give you a proper hug right now (((((( Hug)))))))

~Dizzi~


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

No they don't live near a river , just at the bottom end of a village , there has been so much new development at the top of the village  (houses) but the drians havent been updated to cope with there waste water and heavy rain , so the manholes just burst . Its happened a few times where they have been close to being flooded , but now , its in the house again , they are gonna have to go through it all again , its making me feel so bad , knowing what they have to face and i can't help  
Don't know if i'm even safe to go round there when the water has gone down , as it is 'dirty' water


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Our pram and car seat was being stored over there and the boxes have got wet , don't know weather DH ought to get them out of the way and out of the boxes and bring them home - old wives tales and all that


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Free hun        Please try not to get too stressed about it, it's the last thing your mum would want    

Fluffs xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Awww Free hun I am so sorry about this.  I agree with the others though let your DH and you Mum sort this out there is nothing you can do to help and the best thing you can do is keep her little grandchild safe and sound without getting too stressed! 

Do you have any friends locally who could look after your pram and car seat?

Axxxxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Free - I know how awful you must feel (having only moved home 2 weeks ago from our flood).
Sod the old wives tale and get your stuff with you. 
Your parents will just want to know everyone is safe. Possessions can be replaced as upsetting as it is  

Sending your entire family a big 

Deb


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Awww babe, big   hun to you and your parents. I am sure they will be more worrried about you being worried  
I don't think you will be allowed to go anywhere near the place until it has been dis-infected, as you say it is 'dirty'

Surely your parents will have some comeback on the council or the new build company, as they do have a legal right to make sure that all eviromental implications are taken into consideration before building   before a new build is authorised they have to approach water, electric etc as part of the planning permission (my brother works for the local water board and has to source the maps of the pipes and work out water pressures/delivery for new houses) 

I hope that they can get it sorted soon, ooo and stuff the old wives tale  

Shelley


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Not sure if friends can store pram ect or not , have left it with DH to decide ..............
My parent attended lots of meetings as there was lots of oposition to the new builds , but greed is powerfull and some how the fat cats won .
Sorry to post all this on FF , but just needed some support


----------



## DMM35 (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Free
Saw this and just wanted to send a   your way. My friends parents have just moved back into their home after being flooded so I know how stressful things can be. 
Like the others say your parents wouldn't want you stressed by this and hopefully dry weather and insurance (?) can sort it quickly.I know what you mean about Fat Cats but hopefully the company will sort it, after all they would hate any bad publicity that might affect their sales/reputation  

Like others have said it may put your mind at rest to have your things with you, I know you said the boxes are wet but they are usually covered in plastic too so hopefully OK, or is there a relative who can store them while things get sorted?

Thinking of you 
Dawnx


----------



## Tripitaka (Aug 3, 2007)

Awww, Freespirit, hun.  Lots of    coming your way and for your folks getting flooded.  What a horrible thing to happen. I'm sure your DH and folks will be okay sorting everything out tho so please try not to get all hot and bothered about it.  Are you up to making them a casserole or something other yummies (even doing a run to the chippy)?  It might help you feel more useful and they'll certainly appreciate it in the inevitable chaos.  HAving said that, they'll just be wanting you to make sure you and Bubs are okay so please don't be too hard on yourself hun.   

I'm sure it will be fine to have your pram at home (ours has been in our store room upstairs for yonks now) and really truly won't make any difference to the outcome of your pregnancy... you ARE having a baby and at this point I reckon it's a good thing to start amassing your baby stuff at home so you're all ready for Bubs.  If you have no alternative and need to have it at home try to view at as an exciting, positive thing and shout yaaa booooo sucks at them ol' superstitions.   

Hope everything works out okay for you all.  Some fat cat heads are gonna roll me thinks!
Love and hugs
Trip xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hows things this morning hun, where did your parents stay last night ?
Are they the only ones affected?

Just want you to know I'm thinking of you


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks for all the support ladies .
Mum and dads is trashed , the water has now gone down , but after going up to 2" the whole downstairs is ruined . 
Mum managed to save our pram and car seat , she got to them fast , and only the boxes got wet , so they are now upstairs at their house , she also managed to save a few precious family photos , but as for everything else ................ its a mess  , it'll take months , my poor parents were in a daze when i saw them yesterday 
I am going round there to help sort out paperwork ( like try and seperate it and put it to dry ) and do light things today , and generally offer support .
Called round last night and it sounded like an airport , the house is full of fans and de humidifiers .......

Thanks again for your support

Freespirit
x x x


----------

